# Homosexuality: unnaturale?



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jrh8VVwMI4&feature=sub

I liked the points bought up in this video, and no, it is not bashing homosexuality, if anything the video is defending it. 

Just thought I'd share it.


----------



## SanguisArcangel (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone who bashes homosexuality should be bashed in the head, like this guy is saying, it's not unnatural.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 12, 2009)

What?
Lol @ you two.

Also yeah, this is kinda good, but the topic has already been picked to the bone.


----------



## Disparity (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the Amazing Atheist, I have already subscribed to him. I  think it is natural, I myself am not, but everyone likes different things.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 12, 2009)

You spelled unnatural wrong.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 12, 2009)

Atheism and Homosexuality.

Sounds like it would do very well with the large population of angsty, outcast teens on this forum.


----------



## Shino (Oct 12, 2009)

Unnatural? Maybe. Quite frankly, I couldn't care less though. *pounces my mate*

You want unnatural? Go talk to those people obsessed with bondage and latex...


----------



## Laski (Oct 12, 2009)

To be honest, I've never had anything against homosexuality. I see homosexual couples every day who get trolled by people with no particular reason. If they don't like it, they should just leave them alone. I mean, It's stupid. It's not like they're dangerous for the community. I even have few friends who are homosexual, who are much better in person than straight people. I think that those who provoke them and, in a way violate their human rights, are just primitive minds who can't accept the fact that they like each other. 
I ain't homosexual, but c'mon, give them a break will ya?


----------



## Revy (Oct 12, 2009)

Only unnatural thing is fisting.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 12, 2009)

Why would the prostate be in our asses then :/


----------



## SanguisArcangel (Oct 12, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_nature
> 
> Just because something is natural doesn't mean it's 'good'.



So what are you saying?


----------



## Lobar (Oct 12, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appeal_to_nature
> 
> Just because something is natural doesn't mean it's 'good'.



Durrhurr nobody's arguing that.  Fundie Christians such as yourself first argued (fallaciously, as you have graciously already pointed out for me) that homosexuality was _bad_ because it was _un_natural.  This is a rebuttal to the basic facts of that argument (that was already flawed, but that's never stopped you guys before).


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 12, 2009)

You know, I came up on a theory about homosexuality and autism. Maybe this is just a natural population control thing. Evolution.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 12, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> You know, I came up on a theory about homosexuality and autism. Maybe this is just a natural population control thing. Evolution. Homosexuality is supposed to be a gene, and they can determine at birth if you have a chance of becoming homosexual.


No, Homosexuality is not supposed to be a gene. It's as much of a gene as whether people like star trek or not.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> No, Homosexuality is not supposed to be a gene. It's as much of a gene as whether people like star trek or not.



Yeah, i changed my post.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 12, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Yeah, i changed my misinformation. I caught that one


Now your post makes no sense :/


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 12, 2009)

Eh, it was just a theory. Ima shut up now XD


----------



## Ricky (Oct 12, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> Now your post makes no sense :/



Actually it makes some sense as far as the "population control" aspect of it.  Mice have been shown to elicit more frequent homosexual tendencies when there are more mice per area in a cage.

But yeah, there's no "on or off" gene for it; that much is obvious.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Oct 12, 2009)

Shino said:


> You want unnatural? Go talk to those people obsessed with bondage and latex...


Bondage is not unnatural. Spiders do it all the time.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 12, 2009)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Bondage is not unnatural. Spiders do it all the time.


 
At least we dont eat the head of our mates like spiders do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 12, 2009)

8-bit said:


> At least we dont eat the head of our mates like spiders do.



Depends on what "head" you refer to.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Depends on what "head" you refer to.


 
The one without the brain. 

But if she's gonna vore me, go all the way.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 12, 2009)

8-bit said:


> The one without the brain.
> 
> But if she's gonna vore me, go all the way.



Some girls will tell you our brain is kept in our pants. At least the girls here say that.

@Jashwa I noticed I spelt the title wrong, I hate the letter E, I have no clue why but I often put an E in words where it isn't needed.....apparently Dyspraxics do that....


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some girls will tell you our brain is kept in our pants. At least the girls here say that.


 
LOL. 

So not true.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 12, 2009)

Unnatural? Who is to say what is and what is not? But it can get into some really bad stuff. That same argument can be used by NAMBLA and zoos. Hell, even a pusher can use it as an excuse to supply his junkie. You see where i'm getting at.

The real question should be: Is it destructive? 

Btw, OP, the AmazingAtheist is pederast. Bad choice of a vid.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Unnatural? Who is to say what is and what is not? But it can get into some really bad stuff. That same argument can be used by NAMBLA and zoos. Hell, even a pusher can use it as an excuse to supply his junkie. You see where i'm getting at.
> 
> The real question should be: Is it destructive?
> 
> Btw, OP, the AmazingAtheist is pederast. Bad choice of a vid.



wtf is Pederast?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> wtf is Pederast?



Someone who likes little boys.

Might I add, masturbation could be seen as unnatural as well.  Most animals don't even have opposable thumbs..

If someone needs everything to be natural in their life they can go join the fucking Amish or something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Someone who likes little boys.
> 
> Might I add, masturbation could be seen as unnatural as well.  Most animals don't even have opposable thumbs..
> 
> If someone needs everything to be natural in their life they can go join the fucking Amish or something.



Proof or he aint pederast. (not aimed at you Ricky)

I don't really care what people do, if they are gay, their gay. It does not effect their personality (unless tehy are sad enough to start talking like a stereotypical gay).


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 13, 2009)

all I got to say is it doesn't matter to me, if you fuck other guys then do your thing just as long as you don't fuck with me I got no problem with it.  People need to stay out of other people business, if its sinful then let them pay, if not then stfu


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know if being gay is unnatural or not, but at the end the of they day, I don't really care. Although I'm fairly certain the anus wasn't originally intended to be a fuckhole.

(Although it seems I must care enough to make a post about how I don't care.)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 13, 2009)

Shino said:


> You want unnatural? Go talk to those people obsessed with bondage and latex...



Hey D: What did we do to you! We aren't harming anybody!

(except maybe ourselves..)


----------



## Takun (Oct 13, 2009)

Homosexuality irsnt nurtral.  I no cuz I saws it on fox news on mah tellervision. 

What? tellervision irsnt nurtal?  Fuk u.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Homosexuality irsnt nurtral.  I no cuz I saws it on fox news on mah tellervision.
> 
> What? tellervision irsnt nurtal?  Fuk u.



The best part of this post is that this is actually how you write.


----------



## Takun (Oct 13, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> The best part of this post is that this is actually how you write.



i rite fine leeve me alone trol.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Proof or he aint pederast. (not aimed at you Ricky)
> 
> I don't really care what people do, if they are gay, their gay. It does not effect their personality (unless tehy are sad enough to start talking like a stereotypical gay).


 
Apparently he has said he has fantasized about having sex with kids. I blew that off until I saw his Michael Jackson vid. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3p4xaxtDtE

Start at 2:12.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Apparently he has said he has fantasized about having sex with kids. I blew that off until I saw his Michael Jackson vid.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3p4xaxtDtE
> 
> Start at 2:12.



Just because he doesn't care what MJ did or didn't do does not make him a pederast.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because he doesn't care what MJ did or didn't do does not make him a pederast.


 
Well from he has said in the past, I can only assume. Also, a normal person, who is not blinded by fanboyism, can clearly read between the lines.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 13, 2009)

Everything we do is in human nature, therefore everything is natural.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 13, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Everything we do is in human nature, therefore everything is natural.



*snicker* 

Sure. Whatever you say bra. 

I'm sure the people who support nurture over nature would be glad to argue with you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 14, 2009)

I am surprised this thread of mine has not been left to die yet.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 14, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> *snicker*
> 
> Sure. Whatever you say bra.
> 
> I'm sure the people who support nurture over nature would be glad to argue with you.


Well, I have some solid proof against those people, so it's all good~


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am surprised this thread of mine has not been left to die yet.



It's been done, but there's always more to bring to the table. Of course, it's a response to a long defeated point of how "unnatural" something may be. Making that point beckons the response of "Well, there sure are a lot of documented incidents of homosexual interactions between domestic and feral animals, so if that's not natural, tell me what is."

And this just brings the foundation of the opposition back to the Bible. That's always a pointless argument, until people start talking about quantum physics, and then making everything into pseudosciences and theories, at which point, I care no longer to argue.

People can keep arguing against it. I'm going to keep having gay sex. Other than one's fears for the sinner-induced apocalypse, how are they really being affected anyway? Heh.


----------



## PriestRevan (Oct 15, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Well, I have some solid proof against those people, so it's all good~



Really now? 



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> People can keep arguing against it. *I'm going to keep having gay sex.* Other than one's fears for the sinner-induced apocalypse, how are they really being affected anyway? Heh.



Damnit Grim, keep that shit in the bedroom.


----------



## JoeStrike (Oct 15, 2009)

Ricky said:


> masturbation could be seen as unnatural as well.  Most animals don't even have opposable thumbs..



I've heard it said that horny stallions lacking a convenient mare will rub their bellies against the stable floor or stall wall to achieve release... I've also heard masturbation described as a homosexual act since only 1 sex is involved.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 16, 2009)

JoeStrike said:


> I've heard it said that horny stallions lacking a convenient mare will rub their bellies against the stable floor or stall wall to achieve release... I've also heard masturbation described as a homosexual act since only 1 sex is involved.



.....Homosexuality is two people of the same sex coming together, not one sex. Although I can sorta see why it was described as a homosexual act.

EDIT: I have heard also, that some animals do do some form of masturbation. Whilest we are on the subject, My moms female labrador tried to hump the cat >.>, which is evidence enough to me that animals are capable of doing some weird sexual acts as much as humans are, I just don't think it is as popular amongst animals. One of our old dogs used to roll his blanket into a big ball and hump that .


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Oct 16, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Although I'm fairly certain the anus wasn't originally intended to be a fuckhole.


Do you believe in Intelligent Design? (just curious)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

Humans beings are a curious lot. We live very very unnatural lives. I remember a guy recently told me that asexuality is not natural, a defect, out of the norm, and indicates mental or health issues, or just plain medical issues.

The guy's Homosexual BTW. It just makes you wonder how far do you stretch the whole "unnatural" argument with human vs human interaction before it starts sounding utterly ridiculous. Besides, even if something is natural it doesn't always justify us doing it. It comes with the whole higher level of thinking/intelligence thing, and our social/living conditions.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 16, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Damnit Grim, keep that shit in the bedroom.



Oh, did I write this?



			
				Trpdwarf said:
			
		

> The guy's Homosexual BTW. It just makes you wonder how far do you stretch the whole "unnatural" argument with human vs human interaction before it starts utterly ridiculous. Besides, even if something is natural it doesn't always justify us doing it. It comes with the whole higher level of thinking/intelligence thing, and our social/living conditions.



I agree with this. It's just about as baseless to argue "It's natural so it's good" as it is to present the "It's unnatural so it's bad" case. I mean.. naturality, morals.. might as well be the same thing, right?


----------



## Dass (Oct 16, 2009)

Do we need to argue about this? If you're homophobic enough that you argue against homosexuals, I know you're stupid and don't wish to associate myself with you. Arguing isn't going to change either of our viewpoints, and the longer we do it, the stupider I think you are. It's one of my many fascist idiot alerts.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 16, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Really now?


I was raised and brought up in an extremely Christian home. We go to church ever Sunday and my parents are Bible-thumpers. I happen to be gay~


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 19, 2009)

Homosexuality is natural.. period


----------



## blueeyes (Oct 19, 2009)

are u still Christian?

i happen to be brought up the same way, except i was in the Roman Catholic branch (i know Christian=/= Catholic, but there're practically the same).
In Roman Catholicisim their views have changed (like most branches of Catholicism) again. gays are "natural" but they "made purposely" to devote themselves entirely to resisting their urges, and worship only GOD. They can marry, but to adopt or raise children within the marriage is absolutely not excepted... Lest the children become gay too.

Being gay, and after hearing all this i could no longer put up with the farce of believeing in such a lie; of God creating everyone equal and such and such. i felt like a dog believeing in Roman Catholicism. And thus, i am not Roman Catholic any more.


to summerize: "gays are natural, but so what?  we'll still won't accept u" (<-- some religions)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> after hearing all this i could no longer put up with the farce of believeing in such a lie;



Tis why I wont follow any religion.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 19, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> are u still Christian?
> 
> i happen to be brought up the same way, except i was in the Roman Catholic branch (i know Christian=/= Catholic, but there're practically the same).
> In Roman Catholicisim their views have changed (like most branches of Catholicism) again. gays are "natural" but they "made purposely" to devote themselves entirely to resisting their urges, and worship only GOD. They can marry, but to adopt or raise children within the marriage is absolutely not excepted... Lest the children become gay too.
> ...


Yes, I am still very Christian.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Oct 19, 2009)

Fun fact: People who are homophobic are actually extremely likely to be metrosexuals ~


----------



## Dass (Oct 19, 2009)

Otis-Reamclaw said:


> Fun fact: People who are homophobic are actually extremely likely to be metrosexuals ~



Metrosexuals haven't got any significance to anything. Why do we have a demographic for straight guys who act like stereotypical gay guys anyway?


----------



## Chukkz (Oct 20, 2009)

The thing is, you can not have a good argument with fundamentalists. Sooner or later they will say "BUT IT IS THAT WAY! D8= " because they run out of arguments and need to have the last word. I watched a bit of the video, just a minute or so. He has thought it through, however the only ones he reaches are people who are openminded anyway.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 22, 2009)

The video brought up alot of good points, I've always agreed on the argument about what is actually unatrual.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 22, 2009)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Do you believe in Intelligent Design? (just curious)



No, neither I nor PR believe in Intelligent Design.


----------

